# cholla cactus



## jssmith3 (Sep 24, 2007)

this is a pen I just finished yesterday and I think I will keep it .
Its Cholla cactus with copper flake inlay.
Have a great day.

Janet


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 24, 2007)

Very unique in your usual JSS style. The glitter from the copper flakes adds to the overall appeal of this work. Certainly a keeper.

-Peter-[]


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 24, 2007)

cool looking pen!  did you consider the copper kit?  might pick up on the flake inlay even more.  If you get tired of keeping it, I'll be happy to keep it for a while[][].


----------



## LostintheWoods (Sep 24, 2007)

Beautiful pen, and excellent execution. The only change I would suggest would be to change the choice of hardware, to either platinum, black titanium, chrome, or sterling silver. These would complement the copper. I'm afraid the copper hardware, if it were not an exact color match, would "cheapen" the pen's appearance.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 24, 2007)

That looks really cool, Janet! I like!


----------



## Ligget (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks fantastic from over here too Janet, great idea []


----------



## les-smith (Sep 24, 2007)

Yep, that's a good one.


----------



## kent4Him (Sep 24, 2007)

Very unique.  I like the idea.


----------



## Mudder (Sep 24, 2007)

I like that!


----------



## jssmith3 (Sep 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LostintheWoods_
> <br />Beautiful pen, and excellent execution. The only change I would suggest would be to change the choice of hardware, to either platinum, black titanium, chrome, or sterling silver. These would complement the copper. I'm afraid the copper hardware, if it were not an exact color match, would "cheapen" the pen's appearance.


I actually tried all the kits you are recommending and it actually didn't look as good with them.  I was thinking the same thing till I actually put the finished blank on each one. Didn't try the copper cause I didn't want to overwhelm the pen or take away from the blank i guess. I am always open to suggestions though,  thank you.
Janet


----------



## ahoiberg (Sep 24, 2007)

great look. nice job.


----------



## Scott (Sep 24, 2007)

Janet!  This is wonderful!  I love it!  Did you have problems finding a cholla section that was small enough diameter to fit the pen body?  I have some cholla skeletons laying around my place, but they all seemed too big to be of any use.  Excellent choice of infill!

Scott.


----------



## Johnathan (Sep 24, 2007)

Janet, nice work and very creative as always.


----------



## Rmartin (Sep 24, 2007)

That's stunning!

What type of finish did you use?

Rmartin


----------



## broitblat (Sep 24, 2007)

Very nice!  It looks like it was probably a fair amount of work, but a nice result.

  -Barry


----------



## jssmith3 (Sep 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> <br />Janet!  This is wonderful!  I love it!  Did you have problems finding a cholla section that was small enough diameter to fit the pen body?  I have some cholla skeletons laying around my place, but they all seemed too big to be of any use.  Excellent choice of infill!
> 
> Scott.


Hi Scott, I didn't have any problems at all.  I live in a desert and cholla is here in the foothills.  
Janet


----------



## laurie sullivan (Sep 24, 2007)

I like it a lot. very ingenious idea. I have see the cactus material, but only to large for pens. keep it coming. the more I look at it, the more I like it.

Laurie


----------



## papaturner (Sep 24, 2007)

Once again I`m a wood person,however that is a very nice pen. I would carry it. 

Perry


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 24, 2007)

Very nice looking cholla pen!  I like it much better than the one I posted last year.  I did mine with a Havana and black resin becase I did not have a piece small enough and you did it with a Sierra!  Nice job!


----------



## johncrane (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks great from here Janet![]


----------



## stevers (Sep 25, 2007)

Love it, love it!


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 25, 2007)

One of the most unique pens I've seen in a while. Very beautiful and well executed.
Definitely collectible. [8D]


----------



## neon007 (Sep 26, 2007)

That is one stunning pen. Great job.


----------



## rhahnfl (Sep 26, 2007)

So how does one acquire some cholla cactus? [][]


----------



## fresno (Oct 22, 2007)

Janet, beautiful pen. I'm curious, where do you get the copper flake?

Bob


----------



## skiprat (Oct 22, 2007)

I think it's very cool too. I'd love to know more about the copper flake and how you applied it. Top of the class and congrats on the cover shot[]


----------



## jssmith3 (Oct 25, 2007)

I am sorry for taking so long to answer your question Bob and skiprat.  I purchased the copper flakes at Langell's art supply here in Albuquerque.  Its in the metallic pigment section and is called "Sparkling Copper"  Because its so light, I will put a coat of thin CA in the groove then the copper flakes, wait till it tried a little then fill the remainder of the space with gap filling CA glue.  I never use accelerate at this point since I have found it will leave bubbles.  I hope this helps and I would love to see pictures if you try it.  

Janet


----------



## louisbry (Oct 26, 2007)

Beautifully crafted pen.  I like it a lot.


----------



## gerryr (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow, I don't know how I missed this earlier.  Very nice work as always Janet and very creative.


----------

